# My new Samsung L700....



## Disc_Junkie (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi folks!  I wanted to tell you about my new Samsung L700. 

*www.phonegg.com/Samsung/SGH-L700/Samsung-SGH-L700.jpg


I bought it it yesterday and till the time I have used it I didn't find a flaw in it.

It has got a 2.1inches screen and weight is about 100 - 110 gm. It has got a TFT screen and supports 256K colors. 

The sound quality from the built in speakerphone is decent and the bundled earphones gives more than decent sound. The two buttons at the left side allows to minimize or maximixe the volume at any instant. It supports polyphonic downloadable ringtones and MP3 ringtones. Such as if you want to minizine the sound while playback or keypad tone or loud ringtone when someone is dialling at that very instant by these buttons. It supports FM Radio as well with auto tuning. 

It has got a 2MP camera and supports upto 1600x1200 resolution. The fps mantained while taking videos is very good and the graininess(which sometimes comes while taking pictures) is less. The built in LED flash allows you to take decent pics in places where light is in scarce. 

It has got an inbuilt memory of 40MB but supports microSD(TransFlash) card upto 8GB. A 1GB cacrd will be given(free) when you buy.

The network components it supports include GPRS, EDGE and 3G. The also supports Bluetooth 2.0 and USB 2.0 for data transfer. 

Some shortcomings are that it doesn't have an Infrared port, and doesn't support WLAN and doesn't have GPS.

The battery lifetime is upto 490 hrs on Standby mode on 2G and supports of about 10hrs talktime. 

The accessories you get with it includes....

* Decent quality Earphones
* USB cable
* The Mobile
* A Driver PC
* A portable adapter for charging...
* User manual

I bought it just for Rs. 6.9k and for me it's the best buy for the buck. 

Here are pics of the cover and other accessories....I will post the pics of mobile soon....

Thank you for reading.....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 1, 2009)

congrats on your purchase


----------

